# our 2 tiny donks



## fancyappy (Aug 29, 2008)

These are our 2 little pests being their silly selves...We love these two little fools.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3201/280665...783745264_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3081/266766...40fe26e58_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3103/280948...fc72d6109_o.jpg


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 30, 2008)

Great pictures!!

It is so hard to catch that perfect face....and you sure did it!


----------



## topnotchminis (Aug 31, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Aug 31, 2008)

Cute Babies


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 1, 2008)

Awwwww...what cute babies









you sure did capture some precious pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us. Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 2, 2008)

Perfect shots! What cute little characters they are



Adorable, and thanks for sharing!! Made me smile


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL TOO CUTE!


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. These guys are such a joy. I love them so much. They really keep me in giggles.

Here are some more pic of my stooges.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3003/280665...1cfbc09f0_o.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2193/236764...cb72c0577_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3160/280750...1b3743f7d_o.jpg


----------

